
Zuckerberg Has Figured Out What's Wrong with the Country - tafda
http://nymag.com/selectall/2017/11/zuck-has-figured-out-whats-wrong-with-the-country.html
======
tpkj
Maybe part of the problem is Facebook.

Internet Addiction and Excessive Social Networks Use: What About Facebook?
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4926056/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4926056/)

"Facebook is notably the most widely known and used social network worldwide.
It has been described as a valuable tool for leisure and communication between
people all over the world. However, healthy and conscience Facebook use is
contrasted by excessive use and lack of control, creating an addiction with
severely impacts the everyday life of many users, mainly youths..."

